# Top 10 iconic movie cars



## shielajackson12 (Mar 26, 2015)

They’re the cars that have captured our imaginations for decades. We’re talking about famous movie cars. They’re famous for different reasons. Some had starring roles, some had a personality of their own, most were crucial to the plot, but all of them looked awesome which is why they are to this day the most iconic cars in show business.

1. Ferrari 250 GT California Spyder (Ferris Bueller’s Day Off). According to the movie, less than a hundred of these were ever made. It was with great sadness that audiences watched the iconic car meet a tragic demise.

2. The Batmobile (Batman). There is some debate as to which version of the batmobile is the coolest. But no matter which version of the film you see, there’s no denying that the batmobile in it would be pretty fun to drive.

3. Ford Gran Torino (Starsky and Hutch). There are rules for driving this car. First and foremost, you never, ever place your coffee mug on top of or inside of this car.
4. Pontiac Trans Am (Smokey and the Bandit). This car manages to look fast and mean when it’s not even turned on.

5. Cadillac Miller-Meteor Ecto-1 (Ghostbusters). Just about every part of this car was busted (pun intended). But that didn’t stop it from becoming one of the most famous cars to ever grace the silver screen.

6. Aston Martin DB5 (James Bond). Wearing a tux is a prerequisite for owning this car. That, and having a British accent.

7. Ford Mustang GT 390 (Bullitt). Steve McQueen drove it, so you know it’s gotta be good.

8. 1969 Dodge Charger (Dukes of Hazzard). It’s not the most practical car in the world (the doors are welded shut). But if you don’t might hopping through the window to get in and out, it’s a pretty sweet car.

9. VW Beetle (The Love Bug). The most lovable car on this list. While it doesn’t look like it would be particularly fast, it does come in first place.
10. DeLorean DMC-12 (Back to the Future). The deceptively named, DMC-12, is not the 12th DeLorean to be made. It was the first and only car made by DeLorean Motor Company. No list of movie cars would be complete without this DeLorean turned time machine. Whatever you do, don’t get it up to 88 mph.

Auto news brought to you by directinsurance.agency
Source: autoblog.com/photos/best-movie-cars/?icid=autoblog|trend|best-movie-cars#image-2

Tags: movie cars, exotic cars, famous cars, auto insurance, car insurance


----------

